# Original Equipment Manufacturer (OEM) = Κατασκευαστής Πρωτότυπου Εξοπλισμού (ΚΠΕ)



## Zazula (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.microsoft.com/resources/howtotell/content.aspx?displaylang=el&pg=glossary:
*OEM, τα αρχικά της αγγλικής έκφρασης Original Equipment Manufacturer (Κατασκευαστής πρωτότυπου εξοπλισμού) *ονομάζεται μια μεγάλη εταιρεία κατασκευής υπολογιστών και εξοπλισμού υπολογιστών.

http://oem.microsoft.com/public/sblicense/2008_sb_licenses/fy08_sb_license_greek.pdf:
Ως “Κατασκευαστής συστημάτων” ορίζεται ένας *κατασκευαστής πρωτότυπου εξοπλισμού (OEM)*, ένας ανακατασκευαστής ή μια εταιρεία συναρμολόγησης ή προεγκατάστασης λογισμικού που αναλαμβάνει την πώληση του Συστήματος ή των Συστημάτων Πελάτη σε τρίτο μέρος.

To OEM χρησιμοποιείται και σε θέση επιθέτου (π.χ. _θα αρκεστώ σε μία ΟΕΜ ψύκτρα_, _αυτό το τροφοδοτικό είναι ΟΕΜ_), όπου μπορεί να μεταφραστεί «προέλευσης ΚΠΕ, προερχόμενη από ΚΠΕ», καθώς επίσης και «μη επώνυμο» σε μη αυστηρή ορολογικά χρήση.

Επίσης, η slang χρήση του επιθέτου ΟΕΜ έχει και τη σημασία _τσίπικο_, _φτηνιάρικο_, _χωρίς σοβαρή εγγύηση_, _κόψε-το-λαιμό-σου-αν-πάθει-τίποτα_ κ.τ.ό. (σημασίες βγαλμένες από τις συνήθεις εμπειρίες χρηστών από εξαρτήματα ΟΕΜ).

Χρειάζεται προσοχή στη χρήση τού όρου ΟΕΜ, καθότι είναι αρκετά διαδεδομένη η άποψη ότι σημαίνει "a company that produces hardware to be sold under another company's brand" . Ωστόσο αυτός ο ορισμός παραπέμπει περισσότερο στο Original Design Manufacturer (ODM). Οι ODMs αποτελούν απίστευτα συχνό φαινόμενο λ.χ. στα λάπτοπ, από τα οποία τα περισσότερα είναι Quanta, Compal, Clevo και Uniwill. Έτσι, όταν αγοράζετε ένα λάπτοπ Turbo-X, ο ODM είναι η Clevo και ο ΟΕΜ είναι η Πλαίσιο (http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=264311) — ενώ όταν αγοράζετε ένα λάπτοπ Multirama-HT/HQ, o ODM είναι η Compal και ο ΟΕΜ είναι η Multirama (http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=60041). Επίσης, αν νομίζετε ότι o Fujitsu-Siemens φορητός σας είναι όντως FSC, κάνετε λάθος: ο ODM είναι η Uniwill και ο ΟΕΜ είναι η Fujitsu-Siemens (http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=291305). Γι' αυτό και είναι πολύ εύκολο να δείτε πλάι-πλάι τρία λάπτοπ (ή ρούτερ κλπ) τριών διαφορετικών ΟΕΜ, τα οποία να ομοιάζουν σε βαθμό διαβολικά μεγάλο: Είναι απλό (και δεν είναι σύμπτωση), προέρχονται από τον ίδιο ODM (αρχικό κατασκευαστή). Οι ΟΕΜs, όμως, αναγράφουν τη δική τους φίρμα στο προϊόν — αυτό το γνωρίζουμε από πρώτο χέρι όλοι μας. Και, φυσικά, όταν μιλάμε για ΟΕΜ δεν πρόκειται πάντα για τον «αρχικό» κατασκευαστή (μιας και ο ODM μπορεί να έχει παραδώσει στον ΟΕΜ μέχρι και ένα σχεδόν ολοκληρωμένο προϊόν).

Να επισημάνω ότι οι χρήσεις τού ΟΕΜ στην καθομιλουμένη στερούνται στέρεης ορολογικής βάσης και πλήρους αντιστοιχίας με την επίσημη χρήση του όρου, αλλά εντούτοις είναι πολύ διαδεδομένες (ιδίως στους κύκλους των κομπιουτεράδων — έχω ακούσει λ.χ. κοπέλα να λέει κλείνοντας το μάτι ότι «αυτή η τσάντα είναι ΟΕΜ» εννοώντας ότι είναι μαϊμού αγορασμένη από πλανόδιο) κι έχουν τη δική τους λογική, την οποία αμέσως θα επιχειρήσω να καταδείξω.

Π.χ. στο παράδειγμά μου για την ΟΕΜ ψύκτρα, εννοούμε αυτήν που παρέχεται μαζί με τη CPU (επομένως φέρει branding του ΚΠΕ της CPU: Intel/AMD) κι όχι κάποια aftermarket ψύκτρα (οπότε θα ήταν τρίτου κατασκευαστή). Στο παράδειγμα για το ΟΕΜ τροφοδοτικό, εννοούμε αυτό που πάει πακέτο με το κουτί (κι άρα είναι ΟΕΜ του κατασκευαστή του κουτιού), κι όχι κάποιο aftermarket. Δηλαδή εδώ το _(επίθ.)_ ΟΕΜ σημαίνει «προέλευσης ΚΠΕ, προερχόμενη από ΚΠΕ», όπως έγραψα ήδη για την ορολογικώς ακριβή απόδοση, και (λαϊκότροπα) _μαμακίσιος_.

Το ότι το aftermarket προϊόν είναι επώνυμο, όμως, δεν σημαίνει νομοτελειακά ότι το ΟΕΜ είναι ανώνυμο — αλλά σίγουρα έχει χαμηλότερο προφίλ (και χαίρει πολύ μικρότερης εκτίμησης). Επειδή δε, ο κομπιουτεράς που δεν καταφεύγει σε αγορά ξεχωριστής ψύκτρας ή τροφοδοτικού (που αρκείται, δηλαδή, στην ΟΕΜ ψύκτρα τής CPU ή στο ΟΕΜ τροφοδοτικό τού case), δεν κάνει παραπάνω έξοδα να πάρει κάτι καλύτερο, προέκυψε η σημασία (αφού αυτός είναι τσίπης) _τσίπικο_ και _φτηνιάρικο_ (που ορισμένες φορές είναι και κυριολεκτικά).

Αναφορικά με την αντίληψη ότι ΟΕΜ = _χωρίς σοβαρή εγγύηση_ / _κόψε-το-λαιμό-σου-αν-πάθει-τίποτα_, αυτή προέρχεται από το ότι, αν αγοράσετε Η/Υ ΟΕΜ (π.χ. ΗΡ, Dell, Fujitsu-Siemens κλπ) η Microsoft δεν σας παρέχει η ίδια την τεχνική υποστήριξη για τα Windows, αλλά σας παραπέμπει στον αντίστοιχο ΟΕΜ (π.χ. ΗΡ, Dell, Fujitsu-Siemens κλπ) για να σας λύσει το όποιο πρόβλημα έχετε _και_ με τα Windows. Περισσότερα για τις άδειες ΟΕΜ στο άρθρο μου εδώ: http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/33.html


----------

